# What is your Height? [Polll]



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Demographic research for fBI


----------



## National Rodgerism (Sep 2, 2019)

I'm 5'11 with shoe lifts on


----------



## Legitimate2PSL (Sep 2, 2019)

why is 5 foot 11 not in turbo manlet


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Salludon (Sep 2, 2019)

6’1 is a king of manlets? Lol


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Salludon said:


> 6’1 is a king of manlets? Lol


yes


----------



## x30001 (Sep 2, 2019)

4'8-4'11 bagelcel


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Remember, 1,90m


Salludon said:


> 6’1 is a king of manlets? Lol


1,85m, its basically 6 cm higher than 1,79m, not tall, just normal, 1,90m+ is where u becomes tall, easyer to explain with high IQ units.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

i love the contrast between

6'1" = "manlet"
6'2" = "titan"

thats a really powerful inch of difference


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 2, 2019)

@cocainecowboy damn man hows life being that short?


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i love the contrast between
> 
> 6'1" = "manlet"
> 6'2" = "titan"
> ...



Prototitan is 1,88m/6'1,5


----------



## Salludon (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes


6’1 is tall everywhere in the world. 5’11 should be king of manlets imo


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> @cocainecowboy damn man hows life being that short?


----------



## Jack Black (Sep 2, 2019)

Jack Black/Height

5′ 6″




People also search for




Kevin Hart
5′ 4″




Ben Stiller
5′ 7″



Will Ferrell
6′ 3″


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Salludon said:


> 6’1 is tall everywhere in the world. 5’11 should be king of manlets imo



Nah, u cant height mog other men constantly in 6'1. Imagine a tall girl, something like 1,77m, she wear heels and mogs you at 6,1.


----------



## x30001 (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Nah, u cant height mog other men constantly in 6'1. Imagine a tall girl, something like 1,77m, she wear wheels and mogs you at 6,1.


wheels me


SirGey said:


> Nah, u cant height mog other men constantly in 6'1. Imagine a tall girl, something like 1,77m, she wear wheels and mogs you at 6,1.


Wearing wheels like this?


----------



## Salludon (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Nah, u cant height mog other men constantly in 6'1. Imagine a tall girl, something like 1,77m, she wear wheels and mogs you at 6,1.


Wheels me


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

x30001 said:


> wheels me
> 
> Wearing wheels like this?
> View attachment 105099



Hahaha


----------



## x30001 (Sep 2, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Wheels me


Beat you to it salludonbuddyboyobuddyolpal


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

@Ritalincel


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i love the contrast between
> 
> 6'1" = "manlet"
> 6'2" = "titan"
> ...



LOL exactly. an Inch of difference is nothing. 






It's all memes.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Demographic research for fBI


You are a manlet until 5'10


x30001 said:


> 4'8-4'11 bagelcel


*BRUTAL*


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> You are a manlet until 5'10



Nah more like below 5'6. 5'10 is average height in most countries.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> *BRUTAL*


----------



## x30001 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> You are a manlet until 5'10
> 
> *BRUTAL*


Am actually 6'2 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

6’2” 

Height is cope


----------



## Germania (Sep 2, 2019)

Legitimate2PSL said:


> why is 5 foot 11 not in turbo manlet


In the morning I listened to an audiobook by Ken Follett, it's called "on the wings of eagles".
"He was a tall, strong man, 5'11 tall [...]" -> looksmaxxer


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

No height for your face.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

@cocainecowboy why did you  me?


----------



## Loko88 (Sep 2, 2019)

6'2 gigaslayer 👋


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 6’2”
> 
> Height is cope



JFL the only reason you got laid is because of your height.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 6’2”
> 
> Height is cope


Yh tell a 5'6 guy that


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> @cocainecowboy why did you  me?


ur manlet below 6 feet in 2019

it is what it is


----------



## Loko88 (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Height is cope


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

@cocainecowboy *Stop doing that!* 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡


cocainecowboy said:


> ur manlet below 6 feet in 2019
> 
> it is what it is



Retarded meme and nothing more. most Men in America are below 6 feet.


----------



## BigBiceps (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105081


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> @cocainecowboy *Stop doing that!* 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
> 
> 
> Retarded meme and nothing more. most Men in America are below 6 feet.



Most men everywhere besides nether and german are below 6 feet, doesnt make them tall anyway.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Yh tell a 5'6 guy that



That Goyim got laid 12 fucking times (with real foids no hookers) and yet he still has the nerve to say height is Cope JFL.

Does he not realise the only reason he got pussy in the first place was because of his height?


SirGey said:


> Most men everywhere besides nether and german are below 6 feet, doesnt make them tall anyway.



I never said they were tall. just average.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> @cocainecowboy *Stop doing that!* 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
> 
> 
> Retarded meme and nothing more. most Men in America are below 6 feet.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL the only reason you got laid is because of your height.


It’s all about face
I just got lucky a dozen times


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> That Goyim got laid 12 fucking times (with real foids no hookers) and yet he still has the nerve to say height is Cope JFL.
> 
> Does he not realise the only reason he got pussy in the first place was because of his height?
> 
> ...


Gonna have to spainmaxx

Average height here is 5'11
In spain 5'7


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105105
> 
> 
> View attachment 105106
> ...



??? how does that go against anything I've said?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> Yh tell a 5'6 guy that


If he’s a good looking manlet he’ll slay


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> If he’s a good looking manlet he’ll slay


60-80% will reject him just based on height
95% eill reject 5'3 or lowet


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> It’s all about face
> I just got lucky a dozen times



JFL you just got lucky with 12 different foids??


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ??? how does that go against anything I've said?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105116



????


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

COPING TALLFAGS: HEIGHT MATTERS MORE THAN FACE .IF YOU ARE BELOW 5'10 YOULL BE REKECTED JUST BASED ON THAT 

Suck your moms dick for making you tall


----------



## vis (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> LOL exactly. an Inch of difference is nothing.
> 
> View attachment 105093
> 
> ...



Not in Foid vision.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> COPING TALLFAGS: HEIGHT MATTERS MORE THAN FACE .IF YOU ARE BELOW 5'10 YOULL BE REKECTED JUST BASED ON THAT
> 
> Suck your moms dick for making you tall



Legit asf. they don't know how bad it is to be a Manlet.


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Sep 2, 2019)

Salludon said:


> 6’1 is tall everywhere in the world. 5’11 should be king of manlets imo


Coping 6,1 manlet king


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> ????


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL you just got lucky with 12 different foids??


Yes! Numbers game


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

vis said:


> Not in Foid vision.



Cope. most foids are short they can't differentiate 6'1 from 6'2.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> COPING TALLFAGS: HEIGHT MATTERS MORE THAN FACE .IF YOU ARE BELOW 5'10 YOULL BE REKECTED JUST BASED ON THAT
> 
> Suck your moms dick for making you tall


I’m tall and mainly get rejected.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105120


COPE 

YOUR DATING POOL IS 10X BIGGET IF 5'10+ and therefore YOUR SMV


----------



## Wincel (Sep 2, 2019)

When you actually escape manletism only to have manletism redefined and you're still a manlet


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105120



Keep posting those random images. as if they have anything to do with what I've said.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Cope. most foids are short they can't differentiate 6'1 from 6'2.


They can differentiate 5'3 from 5'4 though


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> They can differentiate 5'3 from 5'4 though



 tfw below 5'3.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> 60-80% will reject him just based on height
> 95% eill reject 5'3 or lowet


I have a 99.9 percent rejection rate and I’m tall so yeah means nothing...


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Yes! Numbers game



JFL would 'numbers game' work if you were a 5'3 Turbomanlet?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Keep posting those random images. as if they anything to do with what I've said.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Demographic research for fBI


I refuse to convert imperial units ever again

this is not looksmax.us


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL would 'numbers game' work if you were a 5'3 Turbomanlet?


When you have a face like this... height is cope


----------



## x30001 (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105120


Brutal 2011 fuck. I didn't even know we shifted into the blackpill universe 'til atleast 2014ish. Fuck brutal man.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> JFL would 'numbers game' work if you were a 5'3 Turbomanlet?


If I can get laid anyone can


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105124
> 
> 
> View attachment 105125
> ...



Reality>Memes

The vast majority of Men in America are below 6 feet. how do you think they manage do date at all if what you're saying is true.


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

x30001 said:


> Brutal 2011 fuck. I didn't even know we shifted into the blackpill universe 'til atleast 2014ish. Fuck brutal man.


Height doesn’t mean anything. Period.


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

Under 5'10 = -2 PSL


----------



## x30001 (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Height doesn’t mean anything. Period.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Reality>Memes
> 
> The vast majority of Men in America are below 6 feet. how do you think they manage do date at all if what you're saying is true.



they don't


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> When you have a face like this... height is cope



And yet you got laid 12 times. are you really this dense?




LondonVillie said:


> If I can get laid anyone can



If you were my height you wouldn't have the same results i guarantee you that.



LondonVillie said:


> Height doesn’t mean anything. Period.



JFL you're literally the living proof that height means everything. you're so privileged and you don't even realise it.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> they don't



Imagine actually believing this.


----------



## Framletgod (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> yes


nice larp 5'0 to 5'3


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Imagine actually believing this.


im memeing my man


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 2, 2019)

lol the jump from king of manliest to titan XD where is the norm at?


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Framletgod said:


> nice larp 5'0 to 5'3


4'11,5" rounded up


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> im memeing my man



Who knows they are many people here and on other forums who genuinely believe more bizarre things.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> @cocainecowboy *Stop doing that!* 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
> 
> 
> Retarded meme and nothing more. most Men in America are below 6 feet.


he knows that buddy XD average US American is 5"10 I think


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> Nah, u cant height mog other men constantly in 6'1. Imagine a tall girl, something like 1,77m, she wear heels and mogs you at 6,1.



🤨

Most female models are 178/5'10 and no more than that. Assuming only 1% of women are 6'0 and higher, only about 20% of these women will be sexually appealing (That is, no giant childs (women generally stop growing right after their first menstruation, no +30yo, no ugly, no married...)

178cm/5'10 + 10cm/5'' heels = 185/6'1 (Unless the heels have a platform she won't gain the whole height the heels give, usually is ~2cm less)
185/6'1 + 3cm of shoes = 188/6'2 (unless you two are going somewhere where she'll be wearing heels but for some stupid reason you'll go barefoot...?!?!)

You're still taller than her despite her using a giant heel, tall women, in general, don't even use heels, and when they use are ~3inches heels.

6'1 is safe af, unless you care for those 0.002 of women


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> And yet you got laid 12 times. are you really this dense?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How tall are you? Being white helps. That’s all. I’m not white and am just sometimes lucky...


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 🤨
> 
> Most female models are 178/5'10 and no more than that. Assuming only 1% of women are 6'0 and higher, only about 20% of these women will be sexually appealing (That is, no giant childs (women generally stop growing right after their first menstruation, no +30yo, no ugly, no married...)
> 
> ...



Cope, the difference of height between a woman and a man must be visible, you cant see it if the woman is wearing heels and u are 6'1, u are basically at the same height as her. 1,90m is when u bcomes TALL


----------



## Albanero (Sep 2, 2019)

Literally average height and handsome its all you need to get women..if you can't you are just ugly..from there the taller you are the better of course but how can you say you need to be 6ft2 and up when this is 5% of men's population lol..go to spain go to Italy go to uk and you see tons of 1.80 guys fucking


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 🤨
> 
> Most female models are 178/5'10 and no more than that. Assuming only 1% of women are 6'0 and higher, only about 20% of these women will be sexually appealing (That is, no giant childs (women generally stop growing right after their first menstruation, no +30yo, no ugly, no married...)
> 
> ...




*brutal pill*


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Albanero said:


> Literally average height and handsome its all you need to get women..if you can't you are just ugly..from there the taller you are the better of course but how can you say you need to be 6ft2 and up wheb this is 5% of men's population lol..go to soainy go to Italy go to uk and you see tons of 1.80 guys fucking



This i just a Height poll, we all know theres no height for your face.


----------



## Legitimate2PSL (Sep 2, 2019)

You fucking retard 5 foot 11 isnt king of manlets lol (imagine believing this)



ITS TURBO MANLET (ITS COMPLETELY FUCKING OVER ROPE AT ONCE)


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

x30001 said:


>



I’m tall and ugly. A short good looking guy mogs me


----------



## Legitimate2PSL (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> @cocainecowboy *Stop doing that!* 😡😡😡😡😡😡😡
> 
> 
> Retarded meme and nothing more. most Men in America are below 6 feet.


most men in america are betabuxx or incel (28% virginity plus 50% divorces)


----------



## Alexanderr (Sep 2, 2019)

6’1


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Legitimate2PSL said:


> most men in america are betabuxx or incel (28% virginity plus 50% divorces)


Cope


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

tall starts from 190cm in normal units aka almost 6'3"

im not even memeing, here you arent even considered tall by normies if u arent at least 190cm


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> tall starts from 190cm in normal units aka almost 6'3"
> 
> im not even memeing, here you arent even considered tall by normies if u arent at least 190cm



6'2 is more likely 1,90m


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> 6'2 is more likely 1,90m



6'2 = 188, do you even know how to convert?!


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 6'2 = 188, do you even know how to convert?!



Yeah, but 1,88 cuts it, its Proto-Titan already.


----------



## Albanero (Sep 2, 2019)

SirGey said:


> This i just a Height poll, we all know theres no height for your face.


No cause people argue in comments plus it says 6ft1 its king of manlets which is ridiculous


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Albanero said:


> No cause people argue in comments plus it says 6ft1 its king of manlets which is ridiculous



But it is.

6,1 = 1,85
6,2 = 1,88(Proto-Titan)
1,90m+ titan


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> How tall are you? Being white helps. That’s all. I’m not white and am just sometimes lucky...



I'm a bit above 5'2. you don't know how much Height halos you man.

You got 'lucky' precisely because of your height. if you didn't even have that you wouldn't get anything at all.


SirGey said:


> But it is.
> 
> 6,1 = 1,85
> 6,2 = 1,88(Proto-Titan)
> 1,90m+ titan


JFL







Stop memeing.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 2, 2019)

6"1 king of manlets I guess.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

*here's how to test if you're tall:

1. stand up
2. put your hands in the air
3. do you reach the ceiling?*
_a: yes -> congratulation, you're not a manlet _​_ b: no - > you're a manlet_​


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> 6"1 king of manlets I guess.



Cope. 6'1 is Turbomanlet while 6'10 is Tall.

Life starts at 8'5+


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 2, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> 🤨
> 
> Most female models are 178/5'10 and no more than that. Assuming only 1% of women are 6'0 and higher, only about 20% of these women will be sexually appealing (That is, no giant childs (women generally stop growing right after their first menstruation, no +30yo, no ugly, no married...)
> 
> ...


You should mog the girl by 10+cm when she's wearing 10cm heels to look more dominant


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> *here's how to test if you're tall:
> 
> 1. stand up
> 2. put your hands in the air
> ...



Life starts at 8'5+


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> *here's how to test if you're tall:
> 
> 1. stand up
> 2. put your hands in the air
> ...


bro my ceiling is 3.5m in the air


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> bro my ceiling is 3.5m in the air


the rules are rules, ur manlet


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> the rules are rules, ur manlet


it's over 4 me


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Life starts at 8'5+









keep crying for me


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> it's over 4 me



You need to *Nephelimmax




*


cocainecowboy said:


> View attachment 105155
> 
> 
> keep crying for me



Frauding Cuck. bet you're standing on a bed.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> You need to *Nephelimmax
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just become a jew bro


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> just become a jew bro



Nephilim weren't Jews. they were either descendants of Angels and humans or fallen Angels depending on different Biblical interpretations.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Nephilim weren't Jews. they were either descendants of Angels and humans or fallen Angels depending on different Biblical interpretations.


according to (((them)))


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Frauding Cuck. bet you're standing on a bed.


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> according to (((them)))



According to Christians mostly actually. Jews don't believe in Fallen Angels.


cocainecowboy said:


>



Proof or you're a frauding Cuck.


----------



## Germania (Sep 2, 2019)

Nosecel9000 said:


> COPING TALLFAGS: HEIGHT MATTERS MORE THAN FACE .IF YOU ARE BELOW 5'10 YOULL BE REKECTED JUST BASED ON THAT


What do you say now cunt?


----------



## Simone Nobili (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Cope. most foids are short they can't differentiate 6'1 from 6'2.


Yea but only if you are alone.If your 6 ft 1 and are out with your 6 ft 3 buddy they're gonna notice


----------



## Milanero (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i love the contrast between
> 
> 6'1" = "manlet"
> 6'2" = "titan"
> ...


6'1 and 6'2 are the perfect height actually all studies show that 6'1 is perceived as perfect height for a man even women said that i dont know where you guys from i have bunch of friends that are 6'5+++ and trust me they have so many disadvantages a lot of women are afraid to even go and talk to them becouse their more intimidating to lanky doesnt look good its hard to pack muscle you need to eat like a horse to have good body also its difficult to kiss and .... see all studies they and all forums show that 6'1 is best height 6'0 and 6'2 second best and then 5'11 6'3 third place you need to think about everything when you 6'5 its hard to be in a plain seat car bus all ot of dissadvanteges ... myself i studied height and i would go anything taler than a very weak 6'3 percectly 6'1.5 to 6'2


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

Milanero said:


> 6'1 and 6'2 are the perfect height actually all studies show that 6'1 is perceived as perfect height for a man even women said that i dont know where you guys from i have bunch of friends that are 6'5+++ and trust me they have so many disadvantages a lot of women are afraid to even go and talk to them becouse their more intimidating to lanky does look good its hard to pack muscle you need to eat like a horse to have good body also its difficult tu kiss and .... see all studies they and all forums show that 6'1 is best height 6'0 anf 6'2 second best and then 5'11 6'3 third place you need to think about everything when you 6'5 its hard to by in a plain seat car bus all ot of dissadvanteges ... myself i studied height and i would go anything taler than a very weak 6'3 percectly 6'1.5 to 6'2



Your Comment is unreadable. use a bit of punctuation please.


----------



## Gebirgscel (Sep 2, 2019)

Salludon said:


> Wheels me


Saludans me


----------



## Nosecel9000 (Sep 2, 2019)

Germania said:


> What do you say now cunt?


Hes still incel when 6ft2 chad pulls up


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 2, 2019)

Milanero said:


> 6'1 and 6'2 are the perfect height actually all studies show that 6'1 is perceived as perfect height for a man even women said that i dont know where you guys from i have bunch of friends that are 6'5+++ and trust me they have so many disadvantages a lot of women are afraid to even go and talk to them becouse their more intimidating to lanky does look good its hard to pack muscle you need to eat like a horse to have good body also its difficult tu kiss and .... see all studies they and all forums show that 6'1 is best height 6'0 anf 6'2 second best and then 5'11 6'3 third place you need to think about everything when you 6'5 its hard to by in a plain seat car bus all ot of dissadvanteges ... myself i studied height and i would go anything taler than a very weak 6'3 percectly 6'1.5 to 6'2


what a bunch of cope jfl 

if u had the chance u'd be 6'5" over 6'1" stop kidding yourself


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

Milanero said:


> 6'1 and 6'2 are the perfect height actually all studies show that 6'1 is perceived as perfect height for a man even women said that i dont know where you guys from i have bunch of friends that are 6'5+++ and trust me they have so many disadvantages a lot of women are afraid to even go and talk to them becouse their more intimidating to lanky doesnt look good its hard to pack muscle you need to eat like a horse to have good body also its difficult to kiss and .... see all studies they and all forums show that 6'1 is best height 6'0 and 6'2 second best and then 5'11 6'3 third place you need to think about everything when you 6'5 its hard to be in a plain seat car bus all ot of dissadvanteges ... myself i studied height and i would go anything taler than a very weak 6'3 percectly 6'1.5 to 6'2



Thats BS


----------



## Willie Weenie (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Height doesn’t mean anything. Period.


Height is the most important thing after face and if you don't believe this in 2019 where internet exists and women discriminate, wish death and whatnot upon short men on social media posts daily, then you are seriously retarded. Also, your face doesn't really matter if you are under 5'5 because no woman will take you seriously and no man will ever respect you unless you are a fucking president like Putin or some shit.


----------



## Milanero (Sep 2, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> what a bunch of cope jfl
> 
> if u had the chance u'd be 6'5" over 6'1" stop kidding yourself


If i would have a chance i would pick strong 6'2 i thinked about it becouse at 6'2 you are taller than most of females so thats it im good i can have female companion she can be 6'0 and i will be good what inportant to have good kissing level and as i said all my friend even say that 6'1 6'2 is about perfect right on google perfect man height go to forims and count u will sure see the results were 6'1 6'2 is 60% perceived ideal by population and 6'4 6'5 and up is like 5% and no kidding why whe fuk tall lads wear flat shoes they dont want to be taller becouse its getting to the spot were it is disadvantage


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Willie Weenie said:


> Height is the most important thing after face and if you don't believe this in 2019 where internet exists and women discriminate, wish death and whatnot upon short men on social media posts daily, then you are seriously retarded. Also, your face doesn't really matter if you are under 5'5 because no woman will take you seriously and no man will ever respect you unless you are a fucking president like Putin or some shit.


I’m 6’2” and have only been with 12 women... height is cope


----------



## Willie Weenie (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> I’m 6’2” and have only been with 12 women... height is cope


Dikhed


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Willie Weenie said:


> Dikhed


I’m the ugliest person in this forum


----------



## Milanero (Sep 2, 2019)

Willie Weenie said:


> Dikhed


I would say height is not that importantant if you are taller than women thats important most important thing is face for sure you dont need to be that tall to be honest theres alot of guys that are short and have very beautiful women around them there a formula perfect heigh between man and women is 5inches so average women in my country is around 5'6 so if you are 6'0 you are good also there is smaller dating market but also women like 5'3 so that means yout good if you are 5'9 dont worry guys just find the right partner i would go max for 2inches different from my height so if she puts heals and i put shoes we are about same height which looks like super couple


----------



## turkproducer (Sep 2, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> 6’1


You grew yet another inch?


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> *I’m 6’2” and have only been with 12 women.*.. height is cope



Nigger do you not even realise what you are saying right now?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Sep 2, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Nigger do you not even realise what you are saying right now?


Fat and ethnic women don’t cope


----------



## jurmytm (Sep 2, 2019)

i'm gonna be a 6'2/6'3 titan when i grow up boys


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Sep 2, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> Fat and ethnic women don’t cope



But you seem to Cope by ignoring your height advantage.


----------



## Antinous (Sep 2, 2019)

It seems that many of this forum are five foot eight inches and five foot eleven inches: I'm doing some research and would like to know how tall the group of five foot eight inches was at about fifteen and sixteen, so any information would be helpful, because experience-based research is better


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Sep 2, 2019)

70% of the forum are manlets tier.


----------



## HighTierNormie (Nov 11, 2019)

fuck i need another 2cm of hieght to be 6'2


----------



## Pietrosiek (Nov 11, 2019)

6'1.5 so what should i choose?


----------



## CoconutMan (Nov 11, 2019)

>height is cope
t. tallfag whos height was never a problem
5'6 is turbo manlet. Moneymaxx or death


----------



## gigachadcel (Nov 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> i love the contrast between
> 
> 6'1" = "manlet"
> 6'2" = "titan"
> ...



liftsmaxxing


----------



## joao (Nov 11, 2019)

Is there anyone shorter than 5'3??


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 11, 2019)

joao said:


> Is there anyone shorter than 5'3??


----------



## beyourself (Nov 11, 2019)

*The poll results are remarkably believable. Wow*​


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 11, 2019)

Everyone frauding so I'm claiming 6’2 ngl


----------



## spark (Nov 11, 2019)

putting 5'8 and 6'1 into the same category jfl


----------



## joao (Nov 12, 2019)

Roping Subhuman said:


>


How tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 3832 (Nov 12, 2019)

LondonVillie said:


> 6’2”
> 
> Height is cope


Coming from a midget btw. Kappa


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Nov 12, 2019)

joao said:


> How tall are you?



5'2.


----------



## Rasputin (Nov 12, 2019)

You’re all COPING. What matters is go MGTOW


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Nov 12, 2019)

7'3


----------



## oldcell (Nov 12, 2019)

5"8 to 6"1 is not fair to be at same bracket
5"8 is manlet while 6"1 is good height


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 12, 2019)

So fellas @6ft1 @Pietrosiek @Simone Nobili who is going to asume the king role out of us four?


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 12, 2019)

TsarTsar444 said:


> So fellas @6ft1 @Pietrosiek @Simone Nobili who is going to asume the king role out of us four?


@Pietrosiek 187 cm
@6ft1 185 cm
@TsarTsar444 185 cm
@Simone Nobili 184 cm

@Pietrosiek mogs


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 12, 2019)

Why can’t I change my vote? I’m 6’2 nearly 6’3 now.


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Nov 12, 2019)

spark said:


> putting 5'8 and 6'1 into the same category jfl





oldcell said:


> 5"8 to 6"1 is not fair to be at same bracket
> 5"8 is manlet while 6"1 is good height


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Nov 12, 2019)

Bro stop coping, we are kings of many mortal men brah, what more do you want in life?


----------



## lmfao (Nov 12, 2019)

FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK I WISH I WAS 6’3


----------



## ren (Nov 12, 2019)

With these categories you're basically saying 5'8 and 6'1 are basically the same heights 🤔


----------



## imuglymomadmitit (Nov 12, 2019)

every is over 6ft and has a 8x8 dick on the internet


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Nov 12, 2019)

5 feet gang


----------



## didntreadlol (Nov 12, 2019)

anyone under 6'6 is a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 2745 (Nov 12, 2019)

Manlet TBH


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 12, 2019)

CoconutMan said:


> >height is cope
> t. tallfag whos height was never a problem
> 5'6 is turbo manlet. Moneymaxx or death


😡


----------



## Alexanderr (Nov 12, 2019)

joao said:


> Is there anyone shorter than 5'3??


Yes, I think there was someone here which was 5’2.


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 12, 2019)

imagine unironically typing "6'6 to 6'9+"


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 12, 2019)

I am not a turbomanlet (forever)


----------



## Slyfex8 (Nov 12, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> imagine unironically typing "6'6 to 6'9+"



imagine unironically typing "5'4 to 5'7"

Wait, i'm in this range...


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Nov 12, 2019)

Slyfex8 said:


> imagine unironically typing "5'4 to 5'7"
> 
> Wait, i'm in this range...


no i mean because he could've just written 6'6+


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 12, 2019)

6' 6" or death


----------



## bassfreak (Nov 12, 2019)

king of manlet 175 cm


----------



## CoconutMan (Nov 12, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> 😡


if it makes you feel better i am 5'6.

also jfl this forum full of chads look at the poll


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 12, 2019)

CoconutMan said:


> if it makes you feel better i am 5'6.


2 inches from ideal height


----------



## CoconutMan (Nov 12, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> 2 inches from ideal height


someone post joker cope gif
tbh i wish ngl ngl


----------



## chadpreetinthemaking (Nov 12, 2019)

Nigga i fraud being 6'1 with two inch insoles.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 12, 2019)

CoconutMan said:


> someone post joker cope gif
> tbh i wish ngl ngl


I pray to god I can get the two inches needed to be 5'8 (absolute peak height) by fixing my lordosis (realistically 1 inch but then I can easily fraud anyway)


----------



## CoconutMan (Nov 12, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> I pray to god I can get the two inches needed to be 5'8 (absolute peak height) by fixing my lordosis (realistically 1 inch but then I can easily fraud anyway)


Im with you, 5'8 is heaven compared to 5'6, but its not ideal height.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Nov 12, 2019)

CoconutMan said:


> Im with you, 5'8 is heaven compared to 5'6, but its not ideal height.


it is what it is


----------

